# How to get to Phuket?



## tracie15436 (Jun 4, 2008)

I've never been overseas before...thinking about visiting thailand in the next few years...
My normal air carrier doesn't have an airport code for phuket.
Can you guys/gals tell me what airline you use to get from the US to Phuket?

Is there a bad season to travel to Thailand?
Thank you!


----------



## Icarus (Jun 4, 2008)

The airport code is HKT. http://www.phuketairportonline.com/

The closest international gateways are Bangkok (BKK) and Singapore (SIN), though there are some direct flights there from some other gateway airports in Asia.

Several airlines serve HKT, including Thai (TG), Singapore Airlines (SQ) or their LCC, Silk Air, and many others. You can for example, fly to Bangkok and then either overnight there if you get in late and pick up a cheap flight on TG to Phuket. Or you can do it via Singapore and SQ or Silk Air. United and many other US airlines fly to both Bangkok and Singapore. UA, SQ and TG are all part of the same global alliance: Star Alliance. That means you should be able to book a single ticket using any one or all of the airlines in Star Alliance.

Are you planning on using miles or paying cash for the air portion of the trip? If miles, where are your miles?

Thailand gets hot and humid. It's either hot or very hot there. The best time to visit Thailand (and SE Asia in general) is December - March, which also avoids the Monsoon season.

Thailand is a great place to visit. I just got back from a Thailand trip. And yes, it was very hot.

-David


----------



## beanb41 (Jun 4, 2008)

There are many airlines that fly through Singapore and from there the best connection is Silk Air to Phuket . Silk Air is Singapore Airlines regional carrier. There are a number of "Cutprice" airlines which seem to have mixed reviews.
I would check out Trip Advisor travel forum and in particular the Phuket forum. THe posters to this forum are very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## tracie15436 (Jun 4, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Are you planning on using miles or paying cash for the air portion of the trip? If miles, where are your miles?


Probably pay cash.  I was using US airway's flight search but for some reason it wouldn't pull thiland.



Icarus said:


> Thailand gets hot and humid. It's either hot or very hot there. The best time to visit Thailand (and SE Asia in general) is December - March, which also avoids the Monsoon season. -David



I was planning on going in October for the kid's fall break.  Would that be a bad time?  Maybe spring break might be better according to your suggestion.

Thanks for the help!  I've not been overseas yet.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 4, 2008)

tracie15436 said:


> Probably pay cash.  I was using US airway's flight search but for some reason it wouldn't pull thiland.



Try using the flight planner at staralliance.com. US Air, as far as I know, doesn't fly to Thailand at all. You can also try expedia or travelocity. Expedia is usually better at finding these types of routings. Unless you fly TG out of LAX, you will definitely be on more than carrier for this. Also, if you originate in AZ, you will also be on more than one carrier.

Also, try pricing your gateway to BKK and/or SIN separately from the legs to HKT. In the end, it's better for you if it's all on a single ticket, but you can still use these tricks to find what you want.

Get your passports now. You won't need any Visas assuming you are US citizens.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Jun 4, 2008)

I did some test bookings on expedia for October from PHX.

If you select the SQ itinerary, (PHX-LAX is a codeshare on US Air) it comes out to over $1600.

However, if you do test bookings from LAX - HKT, you can find itineraries for around $1000 in October. I'm sure you can get from AZ to LAX for a lot less than $600.

-David


----------



## tracie15436 (Jun 5, 2008)

Icarus said:


> I did some test bookings on expedia for October from PHX.
> 
> If you select the SQ itinerary, (PHX-LAX is a codeshare on US Air) it comes out to over $1600.
> 
> ...


This is really good advice. Thank you!  Maybe my dreams of going to thiland will actually come true! Is October an ok time to go or am I doing to be smotherd by humidity?  I'm used to hot...being in AZ, but prefer to go during a good season.


----------



## Canuck (Jun 5, 2008)

Not sure if you have a China Town or Asian district in your city.  You may want to check prices with travel agents in that area that deal with the ethnic Asian market.  Most Asian carriers like Singapore, Malaysian, Cathay Pacific (all great and safe carriers with AMAZING service) have direct deals with the Asian travel agents and will offer a much better price then Travelocity, Expedia or a mainstream travel agent.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 5, 2008)

tracie15436 said:


> Is October an ok time to go or am I doing to be smotherd by humidity?  I'm used to hot...being in AZ, but prefer to go during a good season.



According to this page, http://www.phuket.com/island/climate.htm



> Phuket has a tropical monsoon climate. It's warm all year 'round, but the two periods of April-May and September-October are the hottest. The September-October period is also the wettest.



-David


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Canuck said:


> Not sure if you have a China Town or Asian district in your city.  You may want to check prices with travel agents in that area that deal with the ethnic Asian market.  Most Asian carriers like Singapore, Malaysian, Cathay Pacific (all great and safe carriers with AMAZING service) have direct deals with the Asian travel agents and will offer a much better price then Travelocity, Expedia or a mainstream travel agent.



This is very good advice.  I use to be on a mailing list for a travel agency in Houston that specialized in flights to Japan.  They always had much better deals then what you could find on your own.  I mention this because one way to get to THailand is to stop over in Japan.

Good Luck-Thailand is an awesome place to visit.


----------



## beanb41 (Jun 6, 2008)

Tracie - October is the end of the offseason and the start of the great weather in Phuket. We were there two years ago and stayed at Patong Beach. Patong Beach is the where all the action is but if you prefer somewhere quieter then Kata or Karon may suit you better.
The people in Thailand are very friendly and respectful and this courtesy should always be returned. Fake designer goods abound in this part of the world so if you think the Gucci handbag you are looking to buy is an extremely good bargain for the price you now know why.
For booking of hotels www.asiaweb.com is a reputable site used by a lot of people from this part of the world.


----------

